# SR20VET into an S chassis car??



## bmoses (May 2, 2002)

I'm sure this has been visited before, but can the VET out of an XTrail be put into an S14? It's a RWD platform, yes?


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

No.It's a transverse mount AWD platform, like the Pulsar GTiR and Bluebird SSS.The head will not bolt to earlier SR20 blocks either since the SR was changed in 2000(?) with the B15 Sentra 2.0 SE, to lower it's weight.It can, however be bolted into a B13-15 Sentra with the appropriate SR trans and mounts.


----------



## s13sr20chris (Apr 22, 2003)

himilefrontier said:


> *No.It's a transverse mount AWD platform, like the Pulsar GTiR and Bluebird SSS.The head will not bolt to earlier SR20 blocks either since the SR was changed in 2000(?) with the B15 Sentra 2.0 SE, to lower it's weight.It can, however be bolted into a B13-15 Sentra with the appropriate SR trans and mounts. *


you got it backwards. vet may go into s chassis. will not go into ff platforms. the head has been put on some sr's.


----------



## rauschmichaeleric (Jan 18, 2007)

s13sr20chris said:


> you got it backwards. vet may go into s chassis. will not go into ff platforms. the head has been put on some sr's.



Hello s13sr20chris

Do you have more info on this???!!!
I would like to perform de cylinderhead swap from DET to VET on an 1999 SR20DET. European model.

Thank mate


----------

